# Amish Virus



## Guest (Apr 6, 2002)

You have just received the Amish Virus. Since we have neither electricity nor computers, you are on the honor system. Please pass this to others and then delete all of your files. 
Thank thee.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

This is the same as the Norwegian virus. And it's not funny. It's nothing but an insult to a group of people. This is not funny, it is simply a way of promoting hatred and intolerance.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *This is the same as the Norwegian virus. And it\'s not funny. It\'s nothing but an insult to a group of people. This is not funny, it is simply a way of promoting hatred and intolerance. *


Give me a break! You insult good hard working people every day at dish by calling them \"bad\". Get off your high horse!!!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Personally, I agree with Mark it was an insult towads a group of people who chose to live there life the way the want, with out modern advances thats them and their personal beliefs and they way they were raised. Case Closed!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Oh come on guys, its not the politicaly correct forum, its the joke forum.

I wont tell you how many polish joke I have heard in my life 

Its like Mexicans being offended by Speedy Gonzolas.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I agree, its just a joke forum. Take it as a joke and no more.
Lets not read any deeper into it other than it's a joke.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I can't believe there is even a discussion on this. Mark, you love to stir up trouble don't you?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> Oh come on guys, its not the politicaly correct forum, its the joke forum.
> 
> I wont tell you how many polish joke I have heard in my life


Well, I've heard a lot of "n****r" jokes (jokes about peole with darker colored skin than the majority in case you can't fill the *'s in in your mind); I've also heard a lot of jokes about native Americans. Does that make this right? No. It simply promotes racism, hatred, and intolerance.



> Its like Mexicans being offended by Speedy Gonzolas.


I can see why. If I was Mexican I would be.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Mark,

Almost all jokes are at the expense of others. If you get offended easy, I highly recommend not reading this forum.

BTW: Don't plan on going to any live comedy shows. You won't like them.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm irish and I am sure not offended by any Irish drinking jokes etc... and I am not offended by peoples depictions of leprechauns either. Fightin' Irish...Damn right!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Mark, the joke was, in fact, a tribute to the simple, non-technical 19th century lifestyle of the Amish. To presume that any member of the sect would be offended at the joke is arrogance in itself.

You jumped on your PC high-horse so fast you missed the whole point. You might want to take another look at the joke to see if you can find the real meaning. 

Nick :smoking:

_....What's that you say? You never get down off your high-horse?_


----------

